# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ընկերությունն իմ պատկերացմամբ...

## Bonita

Ձեր կարծիքով,ինչպիսին պետք է լինի մարդը,ինչ հատկություններով պետք է օժտված լինի նա,
որպեսզի դառնա Ձեր ընկերը?
 Բերեմ մի օրինակ ` այսօր մի մարդ ասաց,որ ինձ համարում է իր լավագույն ընկերներից մեկը ,
չնայած մենք ծանոթ ենք մոտ 1 ամիս:Իմ կարծիքով,որքան ել մենք մտերմացած լինենք,այնուամենայնիվ
դա շատ քիչ ժամանակահատված է մարդուն ճանաչելու  և առավել ևս նրան ընկեր համարելու
համար: 
 Որքան ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ Ձեզ մարդուն ընկեր համարելու համար? ԵՎ վերջարես
ամենակարևորը` ինչ նշանակուտյուն ունի Ձեր կյանքում ընկերը? Իմ կյանքում ծնողներից հետո
նրանք ամենակարևոր մարդիք են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժամանակ պետք չէ, քանի որ ես մտերիմ ընկերներ որպես այդպիսիք չունեմ: ՈՒնեմ առանձին ընկերներ կուրսում, որոնց հետ կարելի է միայն դասերից խոսել, ունեմ ընկերներ ինձանից տարիքով շա՜տ մեծ, որոնց հետ կարելի է միայն երաջշտությունից խոսել, ունեմ ընկերներ, որոնց չեմ վստահում, ունեմ ընկերներ, որոնց հետ հոգևոր թեմաներով եմ խոսում... ու էլի շատ-շատերը կան...
Իսկ իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհին, որի հետ կարելի էր ամեն ինչի մասին խոսել, 3 տարի առաջ մահացել է: Մենք իրար ճանաչել ենք 1997թվից...

----------


## kiki

Իրականում ընկերության համար ժամանակ ասվածը անիմաստ է...ունեմ 3 մոտ ընկերներ, (նկատի ունեմ մոտ մարդկանց, քանի որ ընկեր ասվածը շատ ավելի ընդհանուր գաղափար է, եթե բոլորին թվարկեմ , ապա շատ մեծ ցուցակ կլինի, սկսած համալսարանական , վերջացրած գործընկերներով...), այ այդ 3-ը իմ կյանքում մեծ դեր ունեն, ու նշեմ, որ նրանցից մեկին գիտեմ արդեն 16 տարի (իրար հետ առաջին դասարան ենք գնացել), մյուս ընկերուհուս հանդիպել եմ 2-րդ դպրոցում, ու հարազատ մարդ է նա ինձ համար արդեն շուրջ 9 տարի, իսկ մյուսի հետ անցած տարի եմ ծանոթացել, արդեն 7 ամիս կլինի երևի, ու ոչ պակաս լավ ընկեր է ինծ համար...այնպես որ, բոլորովին կապ չունի, թե ինչքան ժամանակ ես մարդուն ճանաչում, կարևորը...պիտի ռուսերեն ասեմ-родство душ...դու չեն էլ նկատում ինչպես է մարդ քեզ հարազատ դառնում...երբեմն, երբ Հասմիկին` ինձ համար ամենամոտ մարդուն  , ներկայացնում եմ որպես ընկերուհի, ինչ-որ տեղ ինձ վատ եմ զգում, քանի որ նա ինձ համար ընկերոջից շատ ավելի կարևոր ու մոտ մարդ է, ընկերություն ասվածը շատ քիչ է մեր մտերմության համար...
մի խոսքով, կարևորը չսխալվելն է, երբեմն մենք սխալ պատկերացում ենք կազմում մարդու մասին, բայց այդ առումով բախտս բերել է, իմ ընկերները ամենալավն են.. :Smile:  
Բա ֆոռումի ընկերներս ինչքա~ն լավն են  :Hands Up:   :Wink:  

մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ընկերները մարդու կյանքում ծնողներից և առողջությունից հետո ամենակարևոր գաղափարներն են իմ կարծիքով...

----------


## spec

Մի շատ իմաստուն միտք եմ մի անգամ լսել, որն իրոք բնութագրում է իմ պատկերացրած ընկեր գաղափարի խորությունը.
Մեկին հարցնում են.
- Ախպերդ լավ տղա ա՞:
Նա պատասխանում է.
- Չգիտեմ, հետը ընկերություն չեմ արել:

Ընկերը լուրջ արժեք է:

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ նշել, որ մեր իրականության մեջ շատ հաճախ հանդիպում են մարդիկ, ովքեր դիմացինին ընկեր են անվանում կես ժամ շփվելուց հետո: Չասեմ որ չեմ հարգում այդպիսի մարդկանց, բայց միանշանակ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում:
Ինձ համար ընկեր բառը այն քիչ բառերից է, որոնք պիտի շատ զգույշ օգտագործել, ինչպես օրինակ սիրել, կամ երդվել բառերը:

----------


## kiki

> ...Ինձ համար ընկեր բառը այն քիչ բառերից է, որոնք պիտի շատ զգույշ օգտագործել, ինչպես օրինակ սիրել, կամ երդվել բառերը:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ.. :Ok:

----------


## Narinfinity

Իսկ ինձ համար ընկերոջ դերը , կարևորվում է այնքանով , որքանով որ գիտեմ թե մարդիկ 
ապրել մենակ չեն կարող, չեն ուզում ,
և ընկերը կյանքում դառնում է հարազատ և մոտ , երբ ոչ միայն ընկեր է կոչում քեզ , այլ ազնիվ գործերով է պարզ դառնում նրա ընկերական էությունը , կարևորությունը , իմաստը :
Իսկ "ընկեր" բառի օգտագործումը էլի նորից չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ , եթե չասենք , որ վտանգավոր է ու պիտի օգտագործվի զգուշությամբ , ինչպես որ արդեն նշալ եք : :Think:

----------


## Chuk

Կարող է մարդու հետ այնպիսի հանգամանքներում ծանոթանաս, որ նույն օրը դառնա քո լավագույն ընկերներից մեկը: Ճիշտ է, այսպես շատ քիչ է լինում: Իսկ կարող է մարդու հետ շփվես 50 տարի ու նոր միայն հասկանաս, որ նա նոր-նոր դարձել է քո լավագույն ընկերներից մեկը: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ժամանակից խոսել այս հարցում, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, անիմաստ է:

Գիտեմ մի բան, որ ես լավագույն ընկերներիցս ոչ մեկին չեմ ասի, որ ինքն իմ համար այդպիսին է, ու ոչ էլ կսպասեմ որ ինքն ասի: Դա առանց խոսքերի էլ երկուսս կհասկանանք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարող է մեկի հետ 70 տարի շփվես, բայց այդպես էլ չդառնա քո լավագույն ընկերը:  :LOL:

----------


## kiki

> ...Գիտեմ մի բան, որ ես լավագույն ընկերներիցս ոչ մեկին չեմ ասի, որ ինքն իմ համար այդպիսին է, ու ոչ էլ կսպասեմ որ ինքն ասի: Դա առանց խոսքերի էլ երկուսս կհասկանանք:


Ճիշտ է, մոռացա դա նշել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իհարկե, սա էլ հո ամուսնական առաջարկություն չի, որ ասես:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ինձ համար ընկեր բառը այն քիչ բառերից է, որոնք պիտի շատ զգույշ օգտագործել, ինչպես օրինակ սիրել, կամ երդվել բառերը:


...ընկեր Խաչատրյա՞ն...

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ժամանակ պետք չէ, քանի որ ես մտերիմ ընկերներ որպես այդպիսիք չունեմ: ՈՒնեմ առանձին ընկերներ կուրսում, որոնց հետ կարելի է միայն դասերից խոսել, ունեմ ընկերներ ինձանից տարիքով շա՜տ մեծ, որոնց հետ կարելի է միայն երաջշտությունից խոսել, ունեմ ընկերներ, որոնց չեմ վստահում, ունեմ ընկերներ, որոնց հետ հոգևոր թեմաներով եմ խոսում... ու էլի շատ-շատերը կան...




Ընկերը մի տեսակ է լինում....
պարզապես» *ԸՆԿԵՐ*

----------


## Hasik

Ընկերը մի տեսակ է լինում....
պարզապես» *ԸՆԿԵՐ*[/QUOTE]


Համամիտ եմ Գևորգի հետ: Եթե ընկեր է ապա դա մեկն է: Շատ մտերիմներ կլինեն, միայն ոչ ընկեր: Հնարավոր է, որ լինի հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ, դա էական չէ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանրապես ընկերները տարբեր տեսակի են լինում։ Կյանքում հաճախ այնպես է ստացվում, որ ոչ միայն մենք ենք ընտրում ընկերներին,այլև մեզ են ընտրում։ Իսկ որոշ դեպքերում պարզապես իրավիճակն է ամեն ինչ որոշում։ Օրինակ, մանկության ընկերներին չեն ընտրում, ու հաճախ մարդիկ պահպանում են նրանց հետ հարաբերությունները երկար տարիներ՝ անկախ իրենց միջև հետագայում զանազան հանգամանքների բերումով առաջացած տարբերություններից։ Նման դեպքերում միասին անցկացրած մանկության հիշողություններն այնքան շատ են լինում, որ հաճախ այդքանն էլ բավական է լինում ընկերությունը շարունակելու համար, չնայած հաճախ ակնհայտ է լինում, որ տվյալ մարդիկ իրենց հետաքրքրություններով, հայացքներով ու մտածելակերպով արդեն բավականին հեռացել են միմյանցից։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում է արդեն քիչ թե շատ հասուն տարիքում ձեռք բերած ընկերներին, ապա վերջիններիս դեպքում շատ բան այլ է։ Քանի՜-քանի՜ ընկեր-ընկերուհիներ ենք ունեցել դպրոցական տարիքում, որոնց հետքն էլ չի մնացել այսօր։ Հաճախ իրարից անբաժան, այսպես ասած՝ «քիփ» ընկերուհիները դպրոցն ավարտելուն պես բառիս բուն իմաստով մոռանում են միմյանց գոյության մասին։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետև դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ նրանց կապող միակ բանը դպրոցն էր։ Սա դպրոցական «ընկերության» տիպիկ օրինակ է, որը սակայն, նույն հաջողությամբ կարող է լինել նաև ավելի հասուն տարիքում՝ համապատասխանաբար բուհում կամ աշխատավայրում։ Նման դեպքերում մարդիկ չեն էլ իմանում, թե ինչու են ընկերություն անում այս կամ այն մարդու հետ, պարզապես այդպես է ստացվել, հանգամանքների բերումով։
Իմ ընկերը լինելու համար մարդը պետք է նախ և առաջ բարի լինի, ազնիվ ու անշահախնդիր։ Պետք է հնարավորինս շատ ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունենանք, մարդը պետք է նաև հումորի զգացումից զուրկ չլինի, սահմանափակ չլինի, որպեսզի կարողանամ նրա հետ զրուցել տարբեր թեմաներով, հատկապես հոգեբանական ու փիլիսոփայական թեմաներով։ Հետևաբար, կարելի է ասել,  ցանկացած հետաքրքիր, բարի ու ազնիվ մարդ իմ պոտենցիալ ընկերն է։ Հոգեբանական մտերմիկ զրույցներն իմ կյանքում զգալի նշանակություն ունեն, ուստի ես չեմ կարող ընկեր համարել այն մարդկանց, որոնց հետ իմ շփումը սահմանափակվում է զուտ գործնական հարաբերություններով։ Դժբախտաբար, մարդիկ հաճախ են նման հարաբերությունները շփոթում ընկերության հետ։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն ժամանակին, որն անհրաժեշտ է մարդուն ընկերդ համարելու կամ չհամարելու համար, ապա, կարծում եմ, դա էական չէ։ Երբեմն մարդու հետ ընդամենը մի հանդիպումն էլ բավական է լինում, որ նրան ընկերդ համարես։ Չեմ ասում, թե դա օրինաչափություն է, բայց այդպես էլ է պատահում։ 
Ընդհանրապես ինձ միշտ գրավում են ոչ ստանդարտ՝ ամբոխից տարբերվող մարդիկ, բայց նրանց մեջից ես որպես ընկեր կուզենայի տեսնել նրանց, ովքեր հետաքրքիր լինելուց բացի, նաև լավ մարդ են։
Օ՜ֆ, էս ինչ շատ փիլիսոփայեցի, բայց ինչքա՜ն բան էլ դեռ չեմ ասել...

----------


## spec

> ...ընկեր Խաչատրյա՞ն...


Պարոն/Տիկին/Օրիորդ Խաչատրյան:
Բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէ:
Չեմ կարծում որ դու ընկեր Խաչատրյանին քո ընկերների շարքին ես դասում:

----------


## Bonita

"Ընկեր"(մարդ,որը և ուրաության,և տխրության պահին կողքիտ է և միշտ պատրաստ է օգնել) կարող է լինել ոչ միայն դասարանցին կամ կուրսեցին,այլ նաև հարազատ քույրը,կամ ինչպես ինձ մոտ` եղբայրը:

----------


## kiki

> ...չնայած հաճախ ակնհայտ է լինում, որ տվյալ մարդիկ իրենց հետաքրքրություններով, հայացքներով ու մտածելակերպով արդեն բավականին հեռացել են միմյանցից։ 
> ...


իմ ընկերուհին ասում է, չեմ հասկանում, ինչպես եմ քեզ հետ ընկերություն անում :Smile:  ??? սլում է ես ռոք, մաթեմատիկոս...+ նայում ես ֆուտբոլ...
ու իսկապես ճիշտ է, ես 3-ից էլ տարբերվում եմ , ու շատ բաներում բոլորովին նման չենք միմյանց...բայց դա բոլորովին նշանակություն չունի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընկերը մի տեսակ է լինում....
> պարզապես» *ԸՆԿԵՐ*


Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ես ընդհարապես ընկերներ չունեմ:
Ես համամիտ եմ ՈՒլուանայի հետ: Երբ ընդհանուր հետաքրքրությունները վերջանում են, վերջանում է նաև ընկերությունը: Իմ կյանքում շատ են նման դեպքեր եղել, բայց ոչ դպրոցում, քանի որ այնտեղ ես ընկերներ ընդհանրապես չունեի: Նույնը կասեի մտերիմ կուրսեցուս մասին: Մենք համարյա ամեն օր իրար տեսնում ենք, հաճախ մինչև ուշ երեկո միասին ենք, բայց ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ավարտելուց հետո իրար հիշելու ենք միայն քաղաքավարի լինելու համար:
Ես էլ եմ սիրում խորը հոգեբանական զրույցներ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ շատ փակ եմ: Կարելի է ասել, որ իմ մտերիմ ընկերները իմ մասին համարյա ոչինչ չգիտեն: Իսկ հոգեբանությունից խոսում եմ իմ մի ընկերուհու հետ, որին շատ հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում, որովհետև նա սարասափելի անպարտաճանաչ է: Ինչևէ, ես նրան ընդունում եմ հենց էդպիսին: Մենք սիրում ենք մեր շրջապատի հոգեկանը փորփրել: Մի ժամանակ նույնիսկ հետազոտություններ էինք կատարում, ուսումնասիրում էինք հայ դեռահասներին:

----------


## spec

> Երբ ընդհանուր հետաքրքրությունները վերջանում են, վերջանում է նաև ընկերությունը:


Իսկ ըստ իս, ընկերներին միավորում են ոչ թե ընդհանուր հետաքրքրությունները, այլ կենսփիլիսոփայական արժեքային համակրգերի համատեղելիությունը:
Իսկ հետաքրքրությունը պարզապես մի ածանցյալ օղակ է վերը նշվածից:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Ընդհանրապես ընկերները տարբեր տեսակի են լինում։ Կյանքում հաճախ այնպես է ստացվում, որ ոչ միայն մենք ենք ընտրում ընկերներին,այլև մեզ են ընտրում։ 
> Իմ ընկերը լինելու համար մարդը պետք է նախ և առաջ բարի լինի, ազնիվ ու անշահախնդիր։ Պետք է հնարավորինս շատ ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունենանք, մարդը պետք է նաև հումորի զգացումից զուրկ չլինի, սահմանափակ չլինի, որպեսզի կարողանամ նրա հետ զրուցել տարբեր թեմաներով, հատկապես հոգեբանական ու փիլիսոփայական թեմաներով։ Հետևաբար, կարելի է ասել,  ցանկացած հետաքրքիր, բարի ու ազնիվ մարդ իմ պոտենցիալ ընկերն է։ Հոգեբանական մտերմիկ զրույցներն իմ կյանքում զգալի նշանակություն ունեն, ուստի ես չեմ կարող ընկեր համարել այն մարդկանց, որոնց հետ իմ շփումը սահմանափակվում է զուտ գործնական հարաբերություններով։ Դժբախտաբար, մարդիկ հաճախ են նման հարաբերությունները շփոթում ընկերության հետ։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն ժամանակին, որն անհրաժեշտ է մարդուն ընկերդ համարելու կամ չհամարելու համար, ապա, կարծում եմ, դա էական չէ։ Երբեմն մարդու հետ ընդամենը մի հանդիպումն էլ բավական է լինում, որ նրան ընկերդ համարես։ Չեմ ասում, թե դա օրինաչափություն է, բայց այդպես էլ է պատահում։


Արտակարգ մտքեր ես գրել , միայն թե ժամանակը / փոփոխական և անսպասելի/ միշտ էլ հանելուկային է դարձնում ընկերոջ  կյանքը , նրա վերաբերմունքը ...
Բայց ժամանակը միայն կարող է ցույց տալ , թե այդքան ժամանակ ինչպիսինն էր նա , իսկ թե հետո ինչպիսինը կդառնա ,կախված է էլի ժամանակից , իրավիճակից ... :Smile:  
Ափսոս , որ լավ ընկերները քիչ են լինում :  :Sad:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Ընկերությունը նման է սիրուն:
....պետք է _նույն ուղությամբ_ նայեք.... *ձեր բազմաթիվ նախասիրությունները կարող են իրարից տարբերվել, բայց սիրո կամ ընկերության* / արժի՞ արդյոք ասել _իսկակա_ն սեր, _իսկական_ Ընկերություն.../ *համար, դուք պետք է կյանքի ամենակար_որ հարցերին նույն պատասխանները տաք*

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Քանի՜-քանի՜ ընկեր-ընկերուհիներ ենք ունեցել դպրոցական տարիքում, որոնց հետքն էլ չի մնացել այսօր։ Հաճախ իրարից անբաժան, այսպես ասած՝ «քիփ» ընկերուհիները դպրոցն ավարտելուն պես բառիս բուն իմաստով մոռանում են միմյանց գոյության մասին։ ...


Նորից եմ ասում, Ընկերությունը մի տեսակ է լինում, այլ տեսակի ««« ընկերություն»»» չկա :Xeloq:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Պարոն/Տիկին/Օրիորդ Խաչատրյան:
> Բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէ:
> Չեմ կարծում որ դու ընկեր Խաչատրյանին քո ընկերների շարքին ես դասում:



իսկ եթե քեզ ասեմ ընկեր կամ եղբայր, ապա մի թե դու չես մտածի ,որ *խոսքը ԴԻՄԵԼԱՁԵՎԻ մասին է:*

----------


## spec

> իսկ եթե քեզ ասեմ ընկեր կամ եղբայր, ապա մի թե դու չես մտածի ,որ *խոսքը ԴԻՄԵԼԱՁԵՎԻ մասին է:*


Դե իհարկե, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ եթ քեզ հարցնեն թե *spec*-ը քեզ համար ով է, դու կպատասխպանես - _ընկեր_:
Ես դա ի նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասում եմ ընկեր բառի հետ պիտի զգույշ լինել:

----------


## Anuk

> Մի շատ իմաստուն միտք եմ մի անգամ լսել, որն իրոք բնութագրում է իմ պատկերացրած ընկեր գաղափարի խորությունը.
> Մեկին հարցնում են.
> - Ախպերդ լավ տղա ա՞:
> Նա պատասխանում է.
> - Չգիտեմ, հետը ընկերություն չեմ արել:
> 
> Ընկերը լուրջ արժեք է:
> 
> Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ նշել, որ մեր իրականության մեջ շատ հաճախ հանդիպում են մարդիկ, ովքեր դիմացինին ընկեր են անվանում կես ժամ շփվելուց հետո: Չասեմ որ չեմ հարգում այդպիսի մարդկանց, բայց միանշանակ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում:
> Ինձ համար ընկեր բառը այն քիչ բառերից է, որոնք պիտի շատ զգույշ օգտագործել, ինչպես օրինակ սիրել, կամ երդվել բառերը:


 Իմ սրտից spec-ն ամէն ինչ ասէց: ՈՒզում եմ միայն շշուկով ավելացնել(որ չվիրավորեմ Աստված մի արասցե որևէ մեկին), եթե մտերիմ ընկեր չունես կնշանակի արժանիքներով թերանում ես: Ես ունեմ մի քանի մտերիմ ընկերներ, մնացած բոլորը ծանոթներ են:

----------


## Արշակ

> …ՈՒզում եմ միայն շշուկով ավելացնել(որ չվիրավորեմ Աստված մի արասցե որևէ մեկին), եթե մտերիմ ընկեր չունես կնշանակի արժանիքներով թերանում ես: Ես ունեմ մի քանի մտերիմ ընկերներ, մնացած բոլորը ծանոթներ են:


 Համաձայն չեմ։ Եթե ընկերներ չունես, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ արժանիքներով թերանում ես։ Շատ հնարավոր է, որ հակառակն է՝ շրջապատումդ արժանի մարդիկ չկան։ Բացի դրանից,  հիմա կյանքն այնպիսին է դարձել, որ մարդկային անկեղծ շփումը խիստ քչացել է։ Հաճախ մարդիկ, որոնք կարող էին հիանալի ընկերներ լինել, տարիներով իրար կողք կողքի ապրում են, առօրյա հարցերով շփվում են, բայց այդպես էլ իրար չեն ճանաչում, չեն բացահայտում մեկմեկու։ Այդպիսին են հիմա կյանքի պայմանները։ Ու նման պայմաններում հոգեհարազատ ընկեր գտնելը շա՜տ դժվար է։
Ակամա հիշեցի Chuk-ի բանաստեղծությունը. http://artak.dar.am/?go=text&text=n01

----------


## Anuk

Հնարավո՞ր է հաշվել շրջապատի մարդկանց... ու կարծում ես չկա մեկը արժանի՞..., բացի այդ ընկերն ընկեր է հենց նրանով, որ ընդունում է քեզ թերություններով հանդրձ: Մի՞թե  դու չես կարող ընդունել նրան...: Ընկեր լինե՛լ, դա մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններում ամենից դժվար և պատասխանատու կերպարներից է: Ասենք ամեն ոք մի կերպ է ընդունում/կամ ոչ տառերի այս խումբը...

----------


## Արշակ

Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակային սահմանափակումներ այստեղ հնարավոր չէ դնել։ Ընկերներ դառնալու համար մի օրը կամ մի հայացքն էլ կարող է բավական լինել։ Դա կարող է կախված լինել հանգամանքներից կամ նրանից, թե ինչքանով ենք ուշադիր մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ինչքանով ենք կարողանում մարդկանց շուտ ճանաչել։ Իհարկե, առաջին հերթին կախված է փոխադարձ անկեղծությունից :Smile: ։
Ըստ իս, ամենամտերիմ ընկերներ կարող են լինել նրանք, ում ձգտումները, նպատակներն ու կյանքի սկզբունքները համընկնում են։ Հակառակ դեպքում ընկերությունը կլինի ժամանակավոր կամ ոչ լիարժեք։ Ասվածը  վերաբերում է լավագույն ընկերոջը։ Այդպիսի ընկերներ քչերին է հաջողվում գտնել։ Բայց կան նաև մանկության ընկերներ, դասընկերներ, գործընկերներ, ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունեցող կամ առանց որևէ հիմքի պարզապես ընկերներ, որոնց մենք նույնպես ընկեր ենք ասում :Smile: ։

----------


## Գեվորգ

ընկեր կարող է գտնել նա, ով  ընկեր կարող է լինել

----------


## kiki

> ...Ըստ իս, ամենամտերիմ ընկերներ կարող են լինել նրանք, ում ձգտումները, նպատակներն ու կյանքի սկզբունքները համընկնում են։ Հակառակ դեպքում ընկերությունը կլինի ժամանակավոր կամ ոչ լիարժեք։ Ասվածը  վերաբերում է լավագույն ընկերոջը։...


սխալվում ես...իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհին (որին անգամ ընկերուհի չեմ անվանում, քանի որ ընկերուհի ասվածը նրա համար շատ քիչ է ) *բոլորովին* այլ ձգտումներ ու նպատակներ ունի կյանքում...ու շատ հարցերում *բոլորովին*  տարբեր ենք...բայց դա *բոլորովին* չի խանգարում մեր հարաբերություններին...

----------


## Լոս

Այ ես հիմա որոշ մարդկանց հետ համաձայն չեմ.
ընկերը ուղղակի ընկեր է. մի մարդ որ ընկերակցում է քեզ:

իսկ մարդիկ կան որ ի զորու են ընդմիշտ/առանց որևե սահմանափակման ընկերակցել քեզ: ինձ թվում է ես այդպիսիներին հանդիպել եմ: շատ մեծ տեղ են գրավում իմ կյանքում.. շատ բաներ չեմ ուզում ասել.. ուղղակի թվում է թե ինչ էլ ասեմ կիսատ կթողնեմ էլի շատ բան:

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ինչոր համեմատություններին.. ոչ մի բան չեմ կարող ասել.. չեմ կարող համեմատել.. կարող եմ տեխնիկապես խորանալ...
օրինակ.. ծնողը սիրում է զավակին.. դա գաղտնիք չէ.. 

իսկ զավակը կարծես այդքան էլ չի սիրում ծնողին, կամ թեկուզ եղբորը.. այսինքն բավական է որ տվյալ զավակը միքիչ ոչ-սկզբունքային լինի.. այսինքն մոռանա որ ծնողը շատ բան է արել իր համար - կարող է իր մեջ բարձր գնահատել և սիրել այդ պահին իրեն ընկերակցողին' այն մարդուն որ իրեն երջանիկ է պահում..  այդպիսի երևույթներ նկատվում են այսպես կոչված նեղ պահերին.. 

չնայած.. ես համոզված չեմ իմ ասածի վրա.. ինչ որ ենթադրություններ..

----------


## Լոս

> Այ ես հիմա որոշ մարդկանց հետ համաձայն չեմ.
> ընկերը ուղղակի ընկեր է. մի մարդ որ ընկերակցում է քեզ:
> 
> իսկ մարդիկ կան որ ի զորու են ընդմիշտ/առանց որևե սահմանափակման ընկերակցել քեզ: ինձ թվում է ես այդպիսիներին հանդիպել եմ: շատ մեծ տեղ են գրավում իմ կյանքում.. շատ բաներ չեմ ուզում ասել.. ուղղակի թվում է թե ինչ էլ ասեմ կիսատ կթողնեմ էլի շատ բան:
> 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ինչոր համեմատություններին.. ոչ մի բան չեմ կարող ասել.. չեմ կարող համեմատել.. կարող եմ տեխնիկապես խորանալ...
> օրինակ.. ծնողը սիրում է զավակին.. դա գաղտնիք չէ.. 
> 
> իսկ զավակը կարծես այդքան էլ չի սիրում ծնողին, կամ թեկուզ եղբորը.. այսինքն բավական է որ տվյալ զավակը միքիչ ոչ-սկզբունքային լինի.. այսինքն մոռանա որ ծնողը շատ բան է արել իր համար - կարող է իր մեջ բարձր գնահատել և սիրել այդ պահին իրեն ընկերակցողին' այն մարդուն որ իրեն երջանիկ է պահում..  այդպիսի երևույթներ նկատվում են այսպես կոչված նեղ պահերին.. 
> ...



հա.. 
ընդհանրապես.. մարդ առաջին հերթին/ամենաատը փնտրում է մարդկանց:Մարդուն իրոք շատ պետք են ուրիշ մարդիկ: Բոլոր նրա քայլերը կախված են հենց այդ հանգամանքից.. 
ինչպիսի՞ ուշադրության կարժանանա նրա արարքը ուրիշ մարդկանց համար.. 

հեչ երազե՞լ եք: եթե երազել եք, ապա զգացած կլինեք որ ձեր երազները կապված են հենց մարդկանց հետ.. դուք մարդկային հարաբերությունների մասին եք երազում.. իսկ երազում են այն մարդիկ, որոնք ռեալում բավականություն չեն ստանում կյանքից:

ինչևե.. մարդ պետք է զգա որ ինքը ինչ որ մեկին հետաքրքրում է.. առանց դրա շատ ծանր կլինի ապրել.. ընկերությունները հենց դրա համար են.. մարդիկ իրարով հետաքրքրվում են.

իսկ ինչ կլինի եթե ունենանք որդիներ.. նրանց շատ սիրենք..  :Think:  
երևի էլ առաջվա պես ընկերություն չենք անի..  :Shok:  

նշեմ որ.. իմ ըները պիտի լինի այնպիսին, որ իմ կարիքը զգա.. իսկ ես նույնպես..

----------


## NINOK

ընկերները մեծ դեր ունեն իմ կյանքում..չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց..ովքեր կարողանում են ապրել առանց ընկերության....

----------


## Narinfinity

Ընկերը դա պահապան հրեշտակն է , բայց ոչ անունով ընկեր,
Ընկերոջը կարող ես օգնել հենց այնպես , ազատ ,
Կյանքը նույնպես "ընկեր " է , բայց միշտ չէ արդար , սակայն անակնկալներով հարուստ ...

----------


## Արշակ

> սխալվում ես...իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհին (որին անգամ ընկերուհի չեմ անվանում, քանի որ ընկերուհի ասվածը նրա համար շատ քիչ է ) *բոլորովին* այլ ձգտումներ ու նպատակներ ունի կյանքում...ու շատ հարցերում *բոլորովին*  տարբեր ենք...բայց դա *բոլորովին* չի խանգարում մեր հարաբերություններին...


 Գուցե սխալվում եմ…Չգիտեմ :Huh:  Երբեմն պատահում է, որ մարդիկ կարծես ոչ մի ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություն չունեն, բայց ինչ-որ անբացատրելի հոգեկան կապ կա, որը հիմք է հանդիսանում ամուր ընկերության։ Ընդհանրապես մեզ անընդհատ ներշնչում են  բազմաթիվ կեղծ, արհեստական արժեքներ, որոնք մեր աշխարհընկալման, ձգտումների, հույզերի ու նպատակների վրա մեծ ազդեցություն են ունենում։ Ու ստացվում է, որ մեր նպատակներն ու ձգտումները հաճախ իրականում այնքան էլ մերը չեն։ ԵՎ գուցե այդ անբացատրելի հոգեկան կապը արտահայտում է հենց այն իրական, բայց չդրսվորված ձգտումների ու հույզերի ընդհանրությունը…
Շատ ցնդաբանեցի :Wacko: , հավանաբար բան չհասկացաք :Sad: ։ Ոչինչ, բանի տեղ մի դրեք :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ ընկերոջ շատ վառ օրինակ է բարի սամարացին

----------


## Koms

*Լավ, իսկական* ընկերը` կարեւոր գործոն է ցանկացած անհատի կյանքում: Այո, կիսվել, խորհել, խորհրդակցել, մտորել մտերիմ ընկերոջ հետ` դա ուղղակի պարտադիր է, առանց դրա մարդու մոտ կզարգանան էգոիստական հակումները` այսինքն ուրիշին չլսելու, չընկալելու հատկությունները:

----------


## Mench

Իզուր չի որ ասում են ընկերը սրբություն է, ինչպես ծնողներդ։
 Անպայման չի որ դուք ունենաք նույն հայացքները, ես կասեի որ շատը տարբեր հայացքներով մարդիկ են ընկերություն անում, որ իրար լրացնեն:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ընկեր: :Smile:  
Անձ,որ պատրաստ է  ամեն ինչի,քո  համար:ուրեմն և գործում է հակառակը;Ամեն ինչը ,տարբեր անկյուններից կարելի է նայել,բայց ես անձամբ կուզեի այդ ամեն ինչը,այնպես լիներ,որ երբեք չվնասեր նրան: :Smile:

----------


## John

Առանց ընկերների կյանքս չեմ պատկերացնում։Ուրախ եմ,որ ունեմ լավ ընկերներ,մարդիկ՝որոնց կարող եմ դիմել ցանկացած հարցով ու համոզված լինել,որ հնարավեորությունների սահմաններում ինձ կօգնեն։

----------


## Lider2006

ընկերը ետ մի ուրիշ սրբուտյունա:  Որինակ բրիգադա ֆիլմո ով դիտելա ինձ շատ լավ խասկանա: Տենց ընկերոջ համար ամեն ինչի պատրաստ եմ տեկուզ կյանկս տալ: Գիտեք ամենից շատ ինչն եմ սիրում ընկերուտյան մեջ      Սիրում եմ երբ մի բանով ոգնելուց արաջ չեն մտացում տե վախը ինչ կարա ինքը ինձ տալ: Ay eta iskakan @nkerutyun@:  U asem naev vor mard ira kyanqum lav @nker unenuma shat qich: myusner@ uxaki @nker en kochvum vor nex orum kez ktoxnen u kgnan: 
Ba :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

Ընկերոջ դերը իմ կյանքում շատ մեծ է… մեծ էր… Օֆ է, ընդմիշտ ընկերություն կա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վախենամ՝ չկա ընդմիշտ ընկերություն: Ինձ մոտ ամենաերկարը 6 տարի է տևել:  :Cray: 
Չէ՛, ավելի լավ է՝ հույս ունենամ, որ կան և կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնցից մինչև կյանքիս վերջ չեմ ձանձրանա:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Վախենամ՝ չկա ընդմիշտ ընկերություն: Ինձ մոտ ամենաերկարը 6 տարի է տևել: 
> Չէ՛, ավելի լավ է՝ հույս ունենամ, որ կան և կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնցից մինչև կյանքիս վերջ չեմ ձանձրանա:


իսկ կներես,կան մարդիկ,որոնց  դու  չես  ձանձրացնում???
կներես  ,չեմ  փորձում կավ վիրավորել կամ  կոպիտ  թվալ,ուղղակի  դու  ասում  ես,..
*կլինեն  մարդիկ ,որոնցից  մինչև  կյանքիս վերջ  չեմ  ձանձրանա*,ուղղակի  ուզում  եմ համոզվել ,որ  դու  ավելի լավն ես :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

Բնականաբար ընկերներիս շատ եմ սիրում, բայց լինում է այնպես, որ հաճախ եմ հիասթափվում նրանցից, հետո նորից փորձում վերականգնել հարգանքս կամ ներել… Պատճառը երևի այն է, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հրաշալի կարողանում է տխրել քո դժվարությամբ, քեզ առաջարկել լաց լինել իր ուսին, մխիթարել քեզ այնպես, որ մխիթարվում ես եթե ոչ նրա ասածներով, ապա գոնե այն փաստով, որ այդպիսի ընկեր ունես… Եվ այլն, և այլն… Իսկ երբ պատահաբար քեզ հետ երջանիկ պատահար է լինում, անկեղծորեն ուզում ես, որ կիսես մեկի հետ զգացածդ, այդ ժամանակ արդեն ընկերը, մեղմ ասած, պակաս ջերմ է… Չնայած ասում են, որ ամենադժվարը մարդու դժբախտությամբ տխրելն է (և դա իրոք անասելի դժվար է), սակայն ես իմ ընկերների վերաբերմունքից համոզվել եմ, որ մարդու երջանկությամբ անկեղծորեն ուրախանալն ավելի դժվար է:

----------


## Kisa

Ինչպե՞ս եք ընկալում ընկերությունը…

----------


## armenianhackers[info]

Իսկ ինչի է դա քեզ այդքան հետաքրքրում? եւ ինչ որ չի երեւում, քո կարծիքը....

----------


## Kisa

> Իսկ ինչի է դա քեզ այդքան հետաքրքրում? եւ ինչ որ չի երեւում, քո կարծիքը....


Իմ կարծիքը միանշանակ դրական է... Ես շատ ընկերներ ունեմ ու չեմ  կարող ապրել առանց իմ ընկերների, ես նրանց համար շատ բաների եմ պատրաստ ու գիտեմ, որ նրանք էլ ինձ համար շատ բաներ կանեն.

----------


## armenianhackers[info]

> Իմ կարծիքը միանշանակ դրական է... Ես շատ ընկերներ ունեմ ու չեմ  կարող ապրել առանց իմ ընկերների, ես նրանց համար շատ բաների եմ պատրաստ ու գիտեմ, որ նրանք էլ ինձ համար շատ բաներ կանեն.


Այդ դեպքում, եթե ին՝դ էս գնահատում ընկերություւնը, ինչպես նաեւ հասկանում ես նրա դերը հասարակության եւ ընկերության մեջ, ինչ կարիք կա այստեղ քննարկել այս հարցը՞ ուղակի չեմ հասկանում....

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այդ դեպքում, եթե ին՝դ էս գնահատում ընկերություւնը, ինչպես նաեւ հասկանում ես նրա դերը հասարակության եւ ընկերության մեջ, ինչ կարիք կա այստեղ քննարկել այս հարցը՞ ուղակի չեմ հասկանում....


Հարգելի armenianhackers[info], ցանկանում եմ Ձեզ ասել, որ եթե թեման բացված է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Դուք պարտադիր պիտի գրառում անեք այնտեղ: Իսկ թեմայի կարևորությունը թեման բացողի և կարդացող-գրառումներ անողների համար, թույլ տվեք որ հենց նրանք գնահատեն, և ոչ թե Ձեր վերջնական գնահատականը տվեք և բացասական կարծիքը հայտնեք թեմայի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## armenianhackers[info]

> Հարգելի armenianhackers[info], ցանկանում եմ Ձեզ ասել, որ եթե թեման բացված է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Դուք պարտադիր պիտի գրառում անեք այնտեղ: Իսկ թեմայի կարևորությունը թեման բացողի և կարդացող-գրառումներ անողների համար, թույլ տվեք որ հենց նրանք գնահատեն, և ոչ թե Ձեր վերջնական գնահատականը տվեք և բացասական կարծիքը հայտնեք թեմայի վերաբերյալ:


Կրկին համամիտ չեմ, չնայած ճիշտ էս.... շատ հնարավոր է որ կան մարդիկ ում համար էական նշանակություն չունի ընկերությունը, կամ ել դեմ են ընդհանրապես եւ չեն գնահատում. Այդ դեպքում կարելի է խմբագրել թեման...

ՈՒՄ ՀԱՄԱՐ Ե ԿԱՐԵՒՈՐ ԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ԵՒ ԻՆՉՈՒ

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական։ Հարգելի armenianhackers[info], եթե ասելիք ունեք թեմայի հարցի հետ կապված, կարող եք արտահայտել այն։ Իսկ թեմայի կարևոր կամ անիմաստ լինելու հարցը քննարկելը թողեք թեման բացողին ու ֆորումի մոդերատորներին։ Թեմայից շեղվող մի քանի գրառումներ ջնջվել են։*

Բայց թեմայի հարցադրումն իրոք հստակացման կարիք ունի։ Եթե հարցը միայն ընկերությանը դրական կամ բացասական վերաբերվելն է, ապա չեմ կարծում, թե որևէ մակը գտնվի, որը ընկերությունը բացասական երևույթ է համարում։

----------


## Tumbler

Մի անգամ ծննդիս իմ ընկերուհիներից մեկը մի հատ լավ կենաց ասեց.
Երկու ընկերեն լինում. Մեկը գոխ, մեկնել դատաոր. որերից մի որ ես գոխը նստումա բանտ 5 տարով(դատնել ետ իրա ընկերներ վարում).
Հիմա անցնումա 5 տարի ես դատաորից ոչ խաբար կա ոչ մի բան. Ես գոխը դուրսա գալիս բանտից տենումա մի հատ պապիկա կայնաց ձերը չեմոդան. Ես պապիկը խնդրում որ ես տխեն ետ չեմոդանին նայի մինչև ինքը գա. Տենց գնումա մի 2 ջամ չկա. Ես տխեն նայումա չամոդանի մեչ տենումա մեչը լիքը պոխ. Որոշումա մինչև ետ մարդու գալը մի քիչ ծախսի, հետո կաշխատի կվերադարձնի.
Հետո գնումա մի հատ ախչկայա հանդիպում իրար հետ ծանոտանում են ու ամուսնանում ու ես ախչկա տանը ապրում մինչև ծերուտյուն (ետ պոխի տերը տենց ել չի գալի). Անցնում են տարիներ սրանք իրար հանդիպումեն. Են Գոխը ասումա ոնց դու կարաիր.
Իսկ դատաորը ասումա.
Ես սկզբից հորս ուխարկեցի պոխի հետ միասին որ դու կարիք չունենաս. Պիտի 20 տարի նստեիր, ընենց արեցի, որ 5 նստեցիր. Հետո քրոչս համար տուն արա ու ընենց արի որ ամուսնանաք.
Ասածիս իմաստն ու կաենացը ենա, որ տոխ ձեզ շրջապատեն այն ընկերները, որոնք ընկերեն գորցով այլ ոչ տե խոսքով, ու միշտ հասնում են իրար. :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Kisa

Երբ հարցը տվել եմ, ես ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել, թե այդ մասին  անդամները դրական թե բացասական կարծիք ունեն, ուղղակի ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե ընկերությունը ինչ տեղ է գրավում յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքում… Եվ Ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով ֆորումը հենց նրա համար է, որ այն ինչ մեզ համար պարզ է /նաև ոչ պարզ/հաղորդակից լինել նաև մյուսների կարծիքներին… իսկ այս հարցով ցանկացել եմ լսել բազմաբնույթ կարծիքներ հենց ընկերություն երևույթի մասին, այլ ոչ ընկերների. Կարծում եմ հարցս այժմ հասանելի է բոլորին…

----------


## ihusik

Շնորհակալ եմ թեմայի բացման համար... :Wink:  
Իմ կյանքում ընկերները շատ մեծ դեր են խաղում՝ փոխադարձաբար մենք իրար մեծամասամբ հոգեպես  ուժ ու թիկունք ենք ու եթե նյութական էլ մի բան ենք անում, ապա ի սրտե ու չսպասելով փոխադարձության այդ հարցում: Չգիտեմ, բառերով դժվար է փոխանցել այն ողջ ջերմ ու հոգեհարազատ հարաբերություններն մեր ընկերական շրջապատում որ մենք ունենք: Մի Իմաստում գրքում ճիշտ է ասվում, որ *հարազատությունն որոշվում է ոչ թե արյունակցական կապով, այլ հոգևոր մտերմությամբ:* Եվ երկու կարևոր հանգամանք էլ. *ընկերներ մենք ինքներս ենք ընտրում և այն պետք է անշահախնդիր լինի*: 

Ասեմ որ ընկերություն անելն այդքան էլ հեշտ գործ չէ, քանի որ բացի ինչ-որ մեկի ընկերությունը ձեռք բերելուց անհրաժեշտ է նաև նրա հանդեպ հոգատար վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերել ու պահպանել այդ ընկերությունը՝ պայքարելով մեր ներսում ու դրսում գտնվող խոչընդոտների դեմ: Ասեմ որ ունեմ և՛ աղջիկ, և՛ տղա ընկերներ ու նրանցից ամեն մեկի հանդեպ ունեմ իմ առանձին ու միևնույն ժամանակ նույն ջերմ վերաբերմունքը և թե՛ աղջիկ և թե՛ տղա ընկերները մի առանձնահատում կարևորություն ու տեղ ունեն իմ սրտում և չեմ կարող ասել թե դրանցից որ մեկն է առավել կարևոր կամ թանկ իմ համար, քանի որ երկուսն էլ՝ ամեն մեկն մի առանձնահատուկ գեղեցկությամբ, իմ սրտին շատ հարազատ են, քանի որ հարազատ են այն հոգիներն ում հետ ընկերություն եմ անում: Ես լիովին կարող եմ ասել. ես երջանիկ եմ նաև իմ ընկերներով, որ նրանք կան ու որ նրանք այդպիսին են:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ամենալավ նկարագրությունը ընկերության համար, դա ասացվացքն է՝ *«Լավ է 100 բարեկամ, քան 100 դահեկան»…*
Ներկայումս շատ քիչ անկեղծ ընկերական հարաբերություններ կարելի է գտնել: Կյանքում հիմա գրեթե ամեն ինչ հիմնվում է շահի վրա: Ընկերական հարաբերությունները ևս զերծ չեն մնում դրանից: Ու շատ դեպքերում, առերես լինելով լավ ընկեր, դուրս է գալիս, որ այդ ընկերությունը զուտ շահադիտական նկատառումներով կառուցված հարաբերություն է: Ցավում եմ, բայց ես կողքերս նայելով հիմնականում միայն դա եմ նկատում:
Ընկերությունն իմ համար բավականին մեծ արժեք է ներկայացնում: Իսկական ընկերության ժամանակ ընկերները պետք է առաջնորդվեն *ԼԱՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՐԱ, ԳՑԻՐ ՋՈՒՐԸ* կարգախոսով, ու ոչ թե անհամբերությամբ սպասեն, թե երբ իրենց արածը պիտի փոխադարձվի: Հարգելի ընկերներ, հիշեք, որ *ԿՅԱՆՔԸ ԲՈՒՄԵՐԱՆԳ Է, ԱՅՆ ՁԵԶ ԱՄԵՆ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ԿՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆԻ ՁԵՐ ԱՐԱԾ ԼԱՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*…

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընկերներդ
ձեր ծանոթության առաջին իսկ րոպեից
քեզ ավելի լավ կճանաչեն,
քան մնացած բոլորը՝
հազար տարի անց:
***
Կապերը,
որոնցով կապված են
քո իսկական ընտանիքում,
արյան կապեր չեն,
այլ կապեր հարգանքի ու ցնծության
առ մեկմեկու կյանքը:
Քիչ է պատահում,
որ մի ընտանիքի անդամները
հասակ առնեն
նույն հարկի տակ:

_Ռիչարդ Բախ_

----------


## Array

Իմ կարծիքով ընլերություն մարդիկ կոչում են այն երևույթը,երբ մարդը վերաբերվում է մարդուն մարդու պես…

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Ընկերության մասին շատ բան կա ասելու, բայց առայժմ կփորցեմ կարճ պատասխանել:
<<Ընկերները.  դա նույն Հոգին է տարբեր մարմիններում...>>  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> <<Ընկերները.  դա նույն Հոգին է տարբեր մարմիններում...>>


Ժողովուրդ, կարող ա հիշեք, էս իմ առաջին ստորագրությունն է եղել: Ուղղակի ընկերությունն այնքան մեծ հասկացություն է, որ մարդ ամբողջ կյանքում պետք է փորձի մի ինչ-որ չափով մտնել դրա մեջ: Որ կողմից ուզում ես նայի, ընկերությունը միշտ մնում է սրբություն: Ուղղակի իմ բառապաշարը կարող է չբավականացնել արտահայտելու այն, ինչ ես զգում եմ ընկերության ու ընկերների հանդեպ: Դա միայն իրենք կզգան: Ու մի բան էլ, ստեղ ինչքան ստորագրություն եմ դրել, բոլորը ընկերության մասին են եղել: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով իմ ուզեցածը կարողացա արտահայտել:

----------


## Ծով

Մարդու լավագույն ընկերը հենց ինքն է, և թեկուզ հենց այն բանի համար, որ  ուրիշի ընկերը գոնե ինչ-որ չափով կարողանա լինել…
Շահարկվում է ընկեր բառը շատ, և պահանձում են այդ տիտղոսը հաճախ նրանք, ովքեր իրավունք չունեն…
Ծանոթ է բոլորիս…
Թվացյալ ընկերներ շատ կան, և կան ընկերներ, որոնք արդեն հաստատվել են որպես այդպիսին, ինչքան էլ հաճախ մեզ ընկեր չթվան…

----------


## Vaho

Շատ նորմալ եմ ընկալում ընկերությունը առանց ընկերոջ կիսատ կլիներ կյանքտ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ կներես,կան մարդիկ,որոնց դու չես ձանձրացնում???
> կներես ,չեմ փորձում կավ վիրավորել կամ կոպիտ թվալ,ուղղակի դու ասում ես,..
> կլինեն մարդիկ ,որոնցից մինչև կյանքիս վերջ չեմ ձանձրանա,ուղղակի ուզում եմ համոզվել ,որ դու ավելի լավն ես


Նոր եմ նկատում, որ այս հարցն ինձ էր ուղղված: Կներեք ուշացած պատասխանի համար: Բնականաբար, ես իդեալական չեմ, հետևաբար կան ու կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնց ես ձանձրացնում եմ: 
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ եզրակացության կգաս. լավն եմ, թե վատը, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. ես փոփոխություններ սիրող մարդ եմ ու հաճախ եմ միջավայրերս փոխում, բայց ամեն անգամ էլ կարող եմ մինչև վերջ նվիրվել՝ կարծելով, որ վերջապես գտել եմ իմ տեղը: Ես չգիտեմ ինչքան կսիրեմ այն մարդկանց, որոնք կկարողանան իմ կողքին մնալ երկու-երեք տարուց ավելի… Կամ էլ եթե ես կարողանամ նրանց կողքին մնալ:

----------


## murmushka

Սրանք իմ խոսքերը չեն , բայց իմ կարծիքով լիովին բնութագրում են ընկեոյը
ընկերը նա է , ով բռնում է քո ձեռքը, բաից կպնում է քո սրտին
Ընկերը նա է, ով գիտի քո ամենավատ կողմերը, բայց շարունակում է սիրել ու ընդունել քեզ հենց այնպիսին ինչպիսին կաս...
Ցավոք ոչ բոլորին է տրված ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում հանդիպել գոնե մեկ նման ընկերոջ

----------


## ihusik

Ես շատ գոհ եմ, որ կյանքում ունեցել եմ ու այժմ էլ ունեմ թե՛ տղա և թե՛ աղջիկ լավ ընկերներ... :Wink:   :Smile:  
հավատարիմ ընկերներ... :Ok:  իսկ այդպիսիները շատ չեն լինում...
----------------------------
*Զուր մի՛ արդարանա:
Սիրո հարցում
Չի~ ճանաչում կյանքը արդարացում:*   ------ շատ լավնա ստորագրությունդ murmushka :Wink:   :Smile:  

*- Ինձ պետք չէ քո` ապրանք դարձած, 
Ժամկետանց, անորակ սերը...*   ------քո ստորագրությունն էլ է շատ լավը Բյուրակն ջան :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Root

Ընկերները ցավոք սրտի կյանքում շատ չեն լինում ...
Նրանք էլ, որ լինում են , կյանքի ընթացքում նվազում են ...նվազում են ... ի վերջո գալիս է մի պահ , որ դուք հասկանում եք, որ դրանք ընկերներ չէին .. նրանք, ովքեր մնում են Ձեր կողքին ամենդժվար ու անանցանելի, ամենատխուր և ամենաուրախ պահերին, ովքեր բաժանում են Ձեր հետ մի կտոր հաց , ովքեր Ձեզ ջուր են տալիս, երբ այն չկա, ովքեր որ Ձեզ վիավոր կռվի դաշտից տուն են տանում , երբ որ համբերատար տանում են Ձեր "կապռիզները" ու բարբաջանքը, ովքեր դիմանում են Ձեր խելահեղություններին ... դրանք են Ձեր ընկերները..

Ես ունեմ ընկեր ... ամբողջ մի բռունցք... և ամեն անգամ դա գիտակցելիս ... ես ինձ ինչ որ չափով կատարյալ եմ զգում .. թվում է ՝թե չկա որևէ մի ուժ որ կդիմակայի մեզ ...
*Իսկական ընկերը պետք է կիսի մյուս ընկերոջ վիշտը և կրկնապատի ուրախությունը*... ես ոչ միայն հարգում և սիրում եմ իմ ընկերներին ... ես պատրաստեմ կյանքիս գնով օգնել իմ ընկերոջը ... ընկերներով մենք նվիրված ենք մեկ մեկու.. և ես հպարտեմ .. հպարտեմ որովհետև կյանքը ցույց տվեց, ովքեր  են իմ ընկերները ... իսկ ովքերի շահի համար "ցավտ տանեմ" ասողները ...
Կյանքը ցույց տվեց որ իմ ընկերները իմ հետ են ամեն ժամանակ ... լինեմ ես Հոբի նման տառապյալ, թե Կրեսոսի նման հարուստ..... 
Ընկերն իմ համար մի ամբողջ աշխարհ լինելուց բացի նաև մի խորհրդավոր հանրագիտարան է ... մենք իրարից շատ բան ենք սովորել, ձեռք ենք բերել մեկս մյուսից շատ դրական կողմեր , մենք մեկ մեկու ցույց ենք տալիս գործերով և ապրելով թե ինչ է նշանակում լինել ընկեր ... կամայական հասուն տարիքում…
Առանց իմ ընկերների ես կատարյալ չեմ զգում ինձ .. ոչ թե ես վախենում եմ, ոչ թե վստահեմ չեմ ինձ վրա, ոչ թե կասկածում եմ, այլ .. երբ միասին ենք ՝ մենք  մի օրգանիզմ ենք .. յուրաքանչյուրս տարբեր ... սակայն հոգին միացնում է մեզ ...
Կյանքը ինձ ցույց տվեց, որ  իմ, ընկերը իմ հարազտն է ու բարեկամը, քան դա կարող էր լիներ հարազատ բարեկամը...
Եվ պատահական չէ, որ որտեղ էլ լինեն իմ ընկերները ... որտեղել լինեմ ես .. մենք երբեք չենք մոռանում մեկ մեկու .. և կենացը ընկերների խմում ...

----------


## ihusik

Այս տողերն ինտեռնետ մի կայքից եմ վերցրել, բացիկ ուղարկելու կայքից.

*Ո՞վ է իմ ընկերը.*

Ընկերը՝ նա է, ում կարելի է այցի գնալ նաև գիշերվա մեկին.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ում հետ կարելի է և՛ լաց լինել, և՛ լռել.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով կարող է լսել քեզ քո ծանր պահին.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով հավատարիմ կմնա, եթե նույնիսկ լքեն քեզ բոլորը.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով հասկանում է քեզ նույնիսկ այնժամ, երբ ոչ ոք չի հասկանում.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով ընդունում է քեզ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս՝ քո ողջ թերություններով հանդերձ, եթե նույնիսկ դրանք ցավ են նրան պատճառում .
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով քեզ միշտ ճիշտն է ասում՝ նույնիսկ եթե դա քեզ դուրեկան չէ.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով միշտ անկեղծ է քեզ հետ, քանզի գիտի, որ կհասկանաս իրեն.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով կարող է ներել նույնիսկ այն՝ ինչը ոչ ոք երբեք չէր ների.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով ընկերություն չի անում իր իսկ համար.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով ընկերություն կանի քեզ հետ նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ դա իրեն իսկ համար ձեռնտու չէ.
Ընկերը՝ նա է, ով չի ափսոսա հանուն քեզ զոհաբերել իր ունեցած ամենաթանկագին բանը՝ ժամանակը, սեփական շահը և նույնիսկ կյանքը:

----------


## Dina

> Բնականաբար ընկերներիս շատ եմ սիրում, բայց լինում է այնպես, որ հաճախ եմ հիասթափվում նրանցից, հետո նորից փորձում վերականգնել հարգանքս կամ ներել… Պատճառը երևի այն է, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հրաշալի կարողանում է տխրել քո դժվարությամբ, քեզ առաջարկել լաց լինել իր ուսին, մխիթարել քեզ այնպես, որ մխիթարվում ես եթե ոչ նրա ասածներով, ապա գոնե այն փաստով, որ այդպիսի ընկեր ունես… Եվ այլն, և այլն… Իսկ երբ պատահաբար քեզ հետ երջանիկ պատահար է լինում, անկեղծորեն ուզում ես, որ կիսես մեկի հետ զգացածդ, այդ ժամանակ արդեն ընկերը, մեղմ ասած, պակաս ջերմ է… Չնայած ասում են, որ ամենադժվարը մարդու դժբախտությամբ տխրելն է (և դա իրոք անասելի դժվար է), սակայն ես իմ ընկերների վերաբերմունքից համոզվել եմ, որ մարդու երջանկությամբ անկեղծորեն ուրախանալն ավելի դժվար է:


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քո գրածի հետ, ու ինձ թվում է դրա պատճառը հիմնականոմ նախանձն է լինւմ։ Բայց կարծում եմ իսկական ընկերների մեջ դա անհնար է ,ավելի ճիշտ անհնար է քանի դեռ քո ընկերոջ ուրախության պատճառը ինչ ինչ հանգամանքների բերումով քեզ չի վնասում։

----------


## Մարիաննա

Մի անգամ Մարկ տվենը ստանում է առանց դրոշմանիշի բացիկ: Փոստային ծախսը վճարելուց հետո նա կարդաց. _«Իմ հին ընկեր, ընդունիր սրտագին բարևներս: Ապրում եմ լավ: Քո հին պաշտոնակից Ջեկսոն»:_
Որոշ ժամանակ անց փոստատարը Ջեկսոնին բերեց ոչ պակաս, քան 2կգ-անոց չվճարված մի ծանրոց: Երբ նա բացեց ծանրոցը, տեսավ խոշոր մի քար և մի թուղթ, որի վրա գրված էր. _«Իմ հին ընկեր: Շտապում եմ հայտնել, որ այս քարն ընկավ իմ սրտից, երբ քո նամակից իմացա, որ լավ ես ապրում:  Մարկ Տվեն»:_

Եվ իրոք, եթե ընկերները իսկապես ընկերներ են, պետք է  ապրեն մեկը մյուսի թե՛ ուախությամբ, թե՛ տխրությամբ, և թե, թե… Թե չէ կան չէ մարդիկ, որը շատ ընկերներ ունեն, բայց էդ ընկերնեից որ մեկին, որ հարցնում է _ո՞նց ես_, դա հարցնում է ձևի համար, իրականում  դիմացինի լավ, վատ կամ 50-50 լինելը իր ներաշխարհում ոչ մի փոփոխության չի հանգեցնելու 
(Չէ՛, լավի դեպքում կարողա սիրտը մի քիչ նեղվի  :LOL: ): Բոլորին ցանկանում եմ, որ իրենց կողքին ունենան «իսկական» ընկերներ, բայց դե կյանքը բարդ է: Քանի գնում, ես ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ այս աշխարհը շահի վրա կռթնած հաստլիկ ձեռք է: Ամեն դեպքում ես վերջնական հույսս չեմ կորցրել: Իզուր է խեղդվողը ձեռքը ծեպին գցում, բայց գցում է:  :Smile:

----------


## impression

Ընկերներն, ինչ խոսք, կարևոր են, նեղ պահերին մեկ-մեկ հասնում են, մեկ-մեկ դու ես հասնում իրենց նեղ պահերին, իրար հետ ուրախանում եք կամ տխրում, օգտակար բան են ընկերները: Բայց եթե չլինեին, միգուցե կյանքումս ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չլիներ, էսօր ինչ-որ հա նմանատիպ մտքեր եմ ունենում... Իսկ եթե լուրջ մտածենք՝ ի՞նչը կփոխվի, եթե չլինեն նրանք. արթնանում ես ու մեկ էլ լռություն, հեռախոսդ չի զանգում, ոչ ոք դարդ չունի հետդ կիսելու, ոչ էլ թե դու ես ուզում կիսվել: Միացրու քեզ համար երաժշտություն ու կայֆ անցկացրու օրդ: Կիսվելու կարիք էլ թե ունենաս, ֆորումը կա ու կա, Անկապ օրագիր ես բացում, հավեսով լիցքաթափվում ու շարունակում լսել երաժշտություն: 
Ի՞նչ կասեք, ընկերների գոյությունը ԷԴՔԱՆ կարևո՞ր է, ինչքան մեզ ԱՍԵԼ են ու մենք էլ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵԼ ենք, թե՞...

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, ոչ մեկից աբիժնիկ չեմ, ուղղակի իրոք հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ընկերներն, ինչ խոսք, կարևոր են, նեղ պահերին մեկ-մեկ հասնում են, մեկ-մեկ դու ես հասնում իրենց նեղ պահերին, իրար հետ ուրախանում եք կամ տխրում, օգտակար բան են ընկերները: Բայց եթե չլինեին, միգուցե կյանքումս ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չլիներ, էսօր ինչ-որ հա նմանատիպ մտքեր եմ ունենում... Իսկ եթե լուրջ մտածենք՝ ի՞նչը կփոխվի, եթե չլինեն նրանք. արթնանում ես ու մեկ էլ լռություն, հեռախոսդ չի զանգում, ոչ ոք դարդ չունի հետդ կիսելու, ոչ էլ թե դու ես ուզում կիսվել: Միացրու քեզ համար երաժշտություն ու կայֆ անցկացրու օրդ: Կիսվելու կարիք էլ թե ունենաս, ֆորումը կա ու կա, Անկապ օրագիր ես բացում, հավեսով լիցքաթափվում ու շարունակում լսել երաժշտություն: 
> Ի՞նչ կասեք, ընկերների գոյությունը ԷԴՔԱՆ կարևո՞ր է, ինչքան մեզ ԱՍԵԼ են ու մենք էլ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵԼ ենք, թե՞...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, ոչ մեկից աբիժնիկ չեմ, ուղղակի իրոք հետաքրքիր ա


Հոմո սապիենսը, իմ կարծիքով, այնպիսի լպրծուն կենդանի է, որ ցանկացած պայմանների էլ կհարմարվի ու ամեն ինչի համար էլ այլընտրանք կգտի, որը այս կամ այն չափով կփոխարինի նրան ինչի կարիքը զգում է: Իսկ ընկերության մասին իմ պատկերացումները վերջերս պարզեցի, որ համընկնում է հույն մաթեմաթիկոս Պյութագորասի հետ, ով նշել է, որ _ընկերությունը դա հավասարում է_: Նա չի հարցնում մեծ ու փոքր, հարուստ կամ աղքատ: 
Վերջերս, մեկի հետ էի զրուցում, ով երկար տարիներ ճաղերից այն կողմ է անցկացրել, ու այդ ընթացքում եկել է մի մեծ եզրակացության, որ ոչ ոքի չի կարելի վստահել այս կյանքում: Ես  ցավակցեցի նրան ու պատասխանեցի, որ փառք աստո, ես այդպիսի եզրահանգման չեմ եկել, քանի որ կան մարդիկ ում ես վստահում եմ հարյուր տոկոսով, երբեմն ավելի շատ եմ վստահում քան ինքս ինձ: Իսկ այդ մարդիկ հենց իմ ընկերներն են: Ի՞նչ կլինի եթե մի օր գամ այնպիսի եզրակացության, որ նրանց էլ չի կարելի վստահել: Ես էլ եմ հոմո սապիենս, ծանր կլինի, բայց կշարունակեմ ապրել, կորցնելով լիարժեքությանս եւս մի մասը:

----------


## impression

> Հոմո սապիենսը, իմ կարծիքով, այնպիսի լպրծուն կենդանի է, որ ցանկացած պայմանների էլ կհարմարվի ու ամեն ինչի համար էլ այլընտրանք կգտի, որը այս կամ այն չափով կփոխարինի նրան ինչի կարիքը զգում է:


Դե, կյանքում շատ բաներ կան, որ թանկ են էդ նույն հոմո սապիենսի համար, բայց քանի որ ինքը հոմո սապիենս է, ընկալում է, որ այ էս կոնկրետ բանն իրեն վնասում է, հենց թեկուզ՝




> կան մարդիկ ում ես վստահում եմ հարյուր տոկոսով, երբեմն ավելի շատ եմ վստահում քան ինքս ինձ: Իսկ այդ մարդիկ հենց իմ ընկերներն են: Ի՞նչ կլինի եթե մի օր գամ այնպիսի եզրակացության, որ նրանց էլ չի կարելի վստահել:


ու էդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չէ՞ հեռու մնալ նման մարդկանցից: Ով ընդհանրապես, եթե պատկերացնենք, որ նրանք ուղղակի չկան, չեն էլ եղել, կամ էլ՝ եղել են, բայց էլ չկան, ի՞նչը կփոխվի:

----------


## Davo'o

> ու էդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չէ՞ հեռու մնալ նման մարդկանցից: Ով ընդհանրապես, եթե պատկերացնենք, որ նրանք ուղղակի չկան, չեն էլ եղել, կամ էլ՝ եղել են, բայց էլ չկան, ի՞նչը կփոխվի:


Ընկերները օգնում են քեզ լիարժեքության զգացում ունենալ: Երբ դու վստահում ես ու հավատում ես, երբ քեզ վստահում ու հավատում են: Մարդն է որոշում, թե ինչն է իրեն ավելի երջանիկ դարձնում, ինչը ավելի դժբախտ: Ես որոշել եմ, որ որ վստահելն ու վստահելի լինելը, հավատալն ու երբ ինձ են հավատում ինձ երջանկացնում է: Եթե ինչ որ մեկը կորոշի որ սիրած երգը միացնելը կերջանկացնի իրեն,.. դա էլ տարբերակ է ու հանգիստ կարող է աշխատել:

----------


## REAL_ist

մի հասարակ օրինակ, փոքրիկ երեխա որին արյուն է անհրաժեշտ, չեմ հիշում խումբը, բայց դժվար ճարվող էր, դոնորներ են պետք, ետ դեպքում չի փրկի ոչ փողը, ոչ պաշտոնը, այ նմանատիպ դեպքերում է պարզ լինում ընկերության գինը, իրական դեպքա եղել, ետ երեխային փրկելեն հարազատների *ընկերները*
իսկական ընկերները անգին են :Ok:

----------


## impression

> մի հասարակ օրինակ, փոքրիկ երեխա որին արյուն է անհրաժեշտ, չեմ հիշում խումբը, բայց դժվար ճարվող էր, դոնորներ են պետք, ետ դեպքում չի փրկի ոչ փողը, ոչ պաշտոնը, այ նմանատիպ դեպքերում է պարզ լինում ընկերության գինը, իրական դեպքա եղել, ետ երեխային փրկելեն հարազատների *ընկերները*
> իսկական ընկերները անգին են


ոչ ոք չի էլ ժխտում, որ իսկական ընկերները շատ օգտակար են  :Smile: 
հարցն այն է, թե ի՞նչ կփոխվի, եթե նրանք չլինեն:

----------


## Second Chance

Ընկերության հիմքը կայանում է փոխադարձությունը , եթե ընկերության մեջ չկա ճիշտ և հավասարաչափ փոխադարձություն այն դատապարտված է կործանման: Իսկ փոխադարձությունն ամենևին էլ չի կայանում իրար լավ հասկանլու,  միակարծիք լինելու մեջ այլ՝ օգնության հասնելու պատրաստակամության ...

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> ոչ ոք չի էլ ժխտում, որ իսկական ընկերները շատ օգտակար են 
> հարցն այն է, թե ի՞նչ կփոխվի, եթե նրանք չլինեն:


Շատ բան կարծում եմ, մարդու համար միշտ կարևոր է միջավայրը, որում ապրում է նա, իսկ այդ միջավայրը մարդիկ են որ շրջապատում են նրան, եթե չլինեն ընկերները նա պարզապես մենակ կզգա իրեն այդ  միջավայրիում , իսկ մենակություն տհաճ բան է: մարդը հաճույք է ստանում միջավայրի հետ շփումից, եթե նա հեռու մնա նրանից քիչ քիչ կդառնա էգոիստ ու չբավարաված  ....և  կապ չունի թե որքան վստահ է նա իր ուժերի վրա, թե ինչքան ուժեղ է և այլն...

----------


## ivy

> ոչ ոք չի էլ ժխտում, որ իսկական ընկերները շատ օգտակար են 
> հարցն այն է, թե ի՞նչ կփոխվի, եթե նրանք չլինեն:


Իմ կարծիքով, մարդու բնույթն այնպիսին է, որ նա միշտ էլ ընկեր է փնտրում: Մարդկանց մեջ... կենդանիների... իրերի... ամենուր կամ գոնե մի տեղ մարդն անպայման ուզում է ընկեր ունենալ: Մեկը համար դա իր հարևանն է, մյուսի համար եղբայրը կամ համակուրսեցին, երրորդի համար իր շունը, իսկ ոմանք էլ ընկեր են կոչում իրենց գրքերը, մեքենան, համակարգիչը... Նաև մարդ ինքն իր հետ է ընկերություն անում, երբեմն դրանից շատ կայուն ու վստահելի ընկերություն է ստացվում: 
Այնպես, որ այն հարցը, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե չլինեն ընկերները, պատասխան չունի, որովհետև ընկերները լինում են ու կան. առանց ընկերության մարդ չի կարող:

----------


## impression

> Իմ կարծիքով, մարդու բնույթն այնպիսին է, որ նա միշտ էլ ընկեր է փնտրում: Մարդկանց մեջ... կենդանիների... իրերի... ամենուր կամ գոնե մի տեղ մարդն անպայման ուզում է ընկեր ունենալ: Մեկը համար դա իր հարևանն է, մյուսի համար եղբայրը կամ համակուրսեցին, երրորդի համար իր շունը, իսկ ոմանք էլ ընկեր են կոչում իրենց գրքերը, մեքենան, համակարգիչը... Նաև մարդ ինքն իր հետ է ընկերություն անում, երբեմն դրանից շատ կայուն ու վստահելի ընկերություն է ստացվում: 
> Այնպես, որ այն հարցը, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե չլինեն ընկերները, պատասխան չունի, որովհետև ընկերները լինում են ու կան. առանց ընկերության մարդ չի կարող:


Եկանք ընկանք տեղը  :Wink: 
Ընկերներ չլինել ասելով հենց միայն մարդ տեսակ ընկերներին նկատի ունեի, այսինքն մարդկանցից հեռու մնալով էլ է հնարավոր գտնել հետաքրքրություններ ու մենակ չզգալ: Դա կախված է երևի թե մարդու բնույթից ու խառնվածքից:  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ոչ ոք չի էլ ժխտում, որ իսկական ընկերները շատ օգտակար են 
> հարցն այն է, թե ի՞նչ կփոխվի, եթե նրանք չլինեն:


դե են կլինի որ էլ մարդ չի լինի որ դժվար պահերին հասնի, ետ քիչա? :Shok:  ասենք մի հատել տենց դեպք լինի ետ երեխեն կմահանա ընկերության բացակայությունից…

----------


## Վարպետ

> Եկանք ընկանք տեղը 
> Ընկերներ չլինել ասելով հենց միայն մարդ տեսակ ընկերներին նկատի ունեի, այսինքն մարդկանցից հեռու մնալով էլ է հնարավոր գտնել հետաքրքրություններ ու մենակ չզգալ: Դա կախված է երևի թե մարդու բնույթից ու խառնվածքից:


Սրանից բխում է, արդյոք, որ եթե ինքնաբավ ես, ապա ընկերություն հասկացությունը քեզ համար ավելորդ է? :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Սրանից բխում է, արդյոք, որ եթե ինքնաբավ ես, ապա ընկերություն հասկացությունը քեզ համար ավելորդ է?


Սրանից ոչինչ չի բխում, սա ճիշտ ապրելու մոդել է ընդամենը, իմ սիրելի ու հարազատ ընկեր  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Սրանից բխում է, արդյոք, որ եթե ինքնաբավ ես, ապա ընկերություն հասկացությունը քեզ համար ավելորդ է?


կարծում եմ մարդ չի կարող բավարարվել միայն անշունչ կամ անհոգի արարածների կամ սարքավորումների ընկերակցությամբ, նրան իր տեսակի հետ շփումը միայն կբերի բավարարվածության ,որովհետև այլ դեպքերում փոխադարձության ֆակտրը կբացակայի կամ շատ թերի կլինի

----------


## ihusik

> Սրանից բխում է, արդյոք, որ եթե ինքնաբավ ես, ապա ընկերություն հասկացությունը քեզ համար ավելորդ է?


Ինչ որ տեղ կարծում եմ դա հենց այդպես է. օրինակ այն երկրներում, որտեղ մարդիկ այսպես ասած ինքնաբավ են պարզ երևում է, որ իսկական մեր պատկերացմամբ ընկերությունը շատ ու շատ հազվադեպ երևույթ է դառնում, ինչը դրական երևույթ չեմ համարում։ :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինչ որ տեղ կարծում եմ դա հենց այդպես է. օրինակ այն երկրներում, որտեղ մարդիկ այսպես ասած ինքնաբավ են պարզ երևում է, որ իսկական մեր պատկերացմամբ ընկերությունը շատ ու շատ հազվադեպ երևույթ է դառնում, ինչը դրական երևույթ չեմ համարում։


Միանշանակ է, որ ընկերությունը դա ավելի շատ նվիրվածություն ու պատասխանատվություն է պահանջում: Գուցե դրանից խոսւափելու տենդենցն է, որ մարդկանց մղում է միայնության?




> կարծում եմ մարդ չի կարող բավարարվել միայն անշունչ կամ անհոգի արարածների կամ սարքավորումների ընկերակցությամբ, նրան իր տեսակի հետ շփումը միայն կբերի բավարարվածության ,որովհետև այլ դեպքերում փոխադարձության ֆակտրը կբացակայի կամ շատ թերի կլինի


Ես կասեի` կլինի զրոյական  :Xeloq: 




> Սրանից ոչինչ չի բխում, սա ճիշտ ապրելու մոդել է ընդամենը, իմ սիրելի ու հարազատ ընկեր


Սա էգոիզմի ցինիկ դրսեւորում է, իմ սիրելի ու հարազատ ընկեր :Smile:  Քանզի եթե դու չես պահանջում, դա նշանակում է նաեւ ակնարկ, որ առաջարկելիք էլ չունես :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

Մի էսպիսի աֆորիզմ կա. «Լավ է մնալ մենակ, քան` վատ ընկերակցության մեջ»: Համամիտ եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ պետք է հեռու մնալ վատ ընկերոջից, չնայած` էլ ինչ ընկեր, երբ հասկանում ես, որ վատ մարդ է: Բայց այն մտքի հետ, որ կարելի է այնպիսի մոդել ստեղծել ու ապրել առանց ընկերների, կամ առանց մարդը մարդու հետ շփվելու, կարծում եմ սխալ է: Թեկուզ բերեմ Մաուգլիի օրինակը: Նա բավարարված էր, ուներ շատ շնչավոր ընկերներ, բայց նա կմնար ընդամենը մարդ իր տեսակի մեջ ու երբեք չէր կայանա որպես անձ: Չէ՞ որ *մարդ* ու *անձ*  տարբեր հասկացողություններ են, ու վերջինս ձևավորվում է բացառապես իր տեսակի հետ շփման մեջ: 
Ընկերությունը փոխադարձ լինելու մասին վերը գրվածների հետ այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, որովհետև օրինակ ես կարող եմ շարունակել իմ ընկերությունը մի մարդու հետ, որը սակայն չի տալիս ինձ այնքան, որքան ես եմ տալիս իրեն: Ու ես դա չեմ համարի ընկերության խաթարման պատճառ, ես տալիս եմ`որքան կարող եմ ու չեմ սպասում պատասխանի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե, կյանքում շատ բաներ կան, որ թանկ են էդ նույն հոմո սապիենսի համար, բայց քանի որ ինքը հոմո սապիենս է, ընկալում է, որ այ էս կոնկրետ բանն իրեն վնասում է, հենց թեկուզ՝
> 
> 
> 
> ու էդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չէ՞ հեռու մնալ նման մարդկանցից: Ով ընդհանրապես, եթե պատկերացնենք, որ նրանք ուղղակի չկան, չեն էլ եղել, կամ էլ՝ եղել են, բայց էլ չկան, ի՞նչը կփոխվի:


Ինձ թվում է՝ նույն հաջողությամբ ցանկացած բան կարելի է պատկերացնել, որ չկա, ու ապրել առանց դրա։ Հետո՞։ Թեկու հենց երաժշտությունը։ Պատկերացրու, երաժշտություն չկա ու տենց ապրի, հաստատ չես մեռնի, չէ՞։ Բայց երաժշտությունը, փառք աստծո, կա, ինչպես նաև ընկերները կան։ Ու նույնիսկ եթե մարդուն ինչ–որ պահի թվում է, թե շատ լավ էլ կապրի առանց ընկերների, ապա այդպիսի տրամադրությունը չի կարող երկար շարունակվել. ինչպես ոման արդեն նշեցին, մարդը միշտ էլ բնական պահանջ զգալու է իր տեսակի հետ շփվելու։ 




> Ընկերությունը փոխադարձ լինելու մասին վերը գրվածների հետ այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, որովհետև օրինակ ես կարող եմ շարունակել իմ ընկերությունը մի մարդու հետ, որը սակայն չի տալիս ինձ այնքան, որքան ես եմ տալիս իրեն: Ու ես դա չեմ համարի ընկերության խաթարման պատճառ, ես տալիս եմ`որքան կարող եմ ու չեմ սպասում պատասխանի:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ։ Ընկերությունն ամեն դեպքում առևտուր չէ, որ ինչքան տաս, այնքան էլ պահանջես։ Բայց, ինձ թվում է, եթե բոլոր ընկերներիդ միայն տաս ու դու ինքդ ոչինչ չստանաս, քիչ–քիչ ինչ–որ բան կկոտրվի մեջդ... Կսկսես քեզ շահագործված զգալ։ Թեև երևի մարդուց էլ է, բայց, կարծում եմ, հազվագյուտ մարդիկ են ի վիճակի այդպես շարունակել՝ առանց փոխադարձության նշույլի։  :Think:  Այսինքն՝  այդտեղ արդեն ճիշտ կլինի ոչ թե ընկերության մասին խոսել, այլ յուրատեսակ բարեգործության։  :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

Ընկերությունն իմ ամենամեծ հարստությունն է...ժամանակ չունեմ, էնքան կգրեյի...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դա *սեր* չի:
> Ընկերասիրությունն էլ «զգացմունք» չէ: Բառ է ուղղակի բառ լինելու համար: Մարդու իր բնավորության շնորհիվ, մեկ այլ մարդուն «նվիրվելը», նրա համար լավն անելը կամ լավն անելու ձգտումը, չի նշանակում, որ կա զգացմունք այդ երկու մարդկանց միջեւ…
> Դա զուտ մարդկային բնավորության, աշխարհհայացքի դրսեւորումն է:


Ոչ դա զգացմունք է, եթե չկա զգացմունք, ամեն ինչ անում ես ուղեղով, վաղ թե ուշ դա դատապարտված է բա-անման։ Ու էդ զգացմունքն էլ արհեստական չի, ու ամեն մարդ չէ, որ ունի: Կա նաև մի պահ, որ դու հիմա այսպես ասելով չես էլ մտածում, թե քո մեջ ինչքան զգացմունքներ կան, որովհետև չես տեսնում: Ես էլ չեմ տեսել առաջ, բայց կյանքն իրենն է թելադրել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մի ժամ ա ուզում եմ գրեմ, թե ինչ ա ընկերը, չեմ կարողանում, անընդհատ գրում-ջնջում եմ: Մի խոսքով կարելի է ասել *ընկերդ քո մի մասնիկն է քեզնից դուրս*

Վոնց որ թե լավ ստացվեց, կարելի ա «մեր գրած աֆորիզմները եւ թեւավոր խոսքերը» բաժնում էլ գրել:

----------


## Լեո

Ընկերությունը նման է եկեղեցու. քանի դեռ կանգուն է, բոլորը խոնարհվում են նրա առջև, նրա յուրաքանչյուր քարի առջև, իսկ եթե այն փլուզվում ու քարերն իրարից հեռանում են, այն դադարում սուրբ լինելուց, և նրա քարերն առանձին-առանձին իրենցից ոչինչ չեն ներկայացնում:
*
Վարդգես Պետրոսյան*

----------


## azat11

Ընկերդ քո միակ բարեկամն է, որին դու ընտրել ես: Այստեղ դու ունես վաստակ, ինչը որպես արդյունք մեկ այլ զգացմունք է հաղորդում: Սովորաբար, աշխատանքի նկատմամբ ազնիվ և արդյունքին միտված մարդիկ աչքի են ընկնում նաև ընկերասիրությամբ և բարձր են գնահատում ընկերական հարաբերությունները:

----------

